# getting high of some kind of household item



## cece1121 (Dec 31, 2008)

so its new years eve and im verrrry bored..i have no alcohol and an itttty bit of weed..im wondering if theres anything else that will get me high..all i can think of is smoking ibuprofen with the weed but maybe im just crazy..any ideas?


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Dec 31, 2008)

call a suicide prevention hotline is my suggestion.......
smoke ibuprofin? you're crazy.


----------



## jojoluver33 (Dec 31, 2008)

once i took triple c's with friends you feel fucking crazy like you in heaven find any coucghf medicine with the active ingredient dextromethorphan and chug it or take those pills lern about cough medicines online to get high off its gives you a knida mdma feeling which is ecstasy


----------



## NomadicSky (Dec 31, 2008)

If you want to be so crack headily desperate you can take a box of motion sickness pills I've been told if you take all of them it's like doing shroons.

Really though I agree with Rambler, you need help if you are that hard up.


----------



## Kingb420 (Dec 31, 2008)

go suck some cock under a bridge for a rock.


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 31, 2008)

lmao
i was reading everyones replies and as i was scrolling down all of the sudden i see 
"go suck some cock under the bridge"
hahahahahahaha good shit 

anyways if you have Dust Off, its a keyboard cleaner just huff that if ur real desperate to 
get fucked up , 

im guessing u ran out of money to buy some 
real drugs for new years


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 31, 2008)

WOW....you know this site is for people 18 and older right? and if your over 18, im scared, because you can vote. serioulsy, i like the suicide prevention line idea....


----------



## spoonfucklol (Dec 31, 2008)

You would have a better time smoking a fucking perm. marker. If you were going to smoke a pill smoke a oxy. If you are search for a way to get high go get your can of Smell good spray and put a rag over it...you should know what to do...if you have duster do that, Just letting you know you are killing the fuck outta your brain cells when you do that. peace


----------



## panhead (Dec 31, 2008)

I can just see this moron,scouring the kitchen,bathroom & garage,reading labels on the back of cans trying to figure out how to get high,while wearing his tella tubbies pajamas that mom makes him wear to bed.

Yes we know your a youngster.


----------



## cece1121 (Dec 31, 2008)

omg..lol im a 19 year old girl...i said in my post am i crazy?? lol i didnt do it..even without looking at your posts yet but i was just wondering


----------



## Khemi (Dec 31, 2008)

gasoline fucks your ass up, and does massive damage to your brain cells. Ring in the New Year with some wha wha wha wha wha wha and watch the big dick rise from the west.


----------



## Kingb420 (Dec 31, 2008)

well in that case your a 19 yr old chick, hell i give you some


----------



## Khemi (Dec 31, 2008)

> omg..lol im a 19 year old girl..


 Why don't you just have some guy come over and pound your poon for an hour? I mean that really is the ultimate feel good high. And seeing as your a female that should be easy for you to achieve. Shit, the lucky stud will probably have some party favs too.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 31, 2008)

listen ta these nob heads lol

there all cool to say your a dumb young idiot n takin the moral road and callin ya a kid annd bein nasty and wantin nuffin ta do with ya.

then u tell them u got tits and your suddenly all that and the bag of chips and everyone decides to add there comment...

thought she was a kid then you want to fuck it thats pretty bad

can you saycarnel knowledge lol.

also
dont use a cold water extrsction for anufin other than hash.
alcohole is the key 
nuff said take it easy ehy


----------



## stilltokin (Dec 31, 2008)

i heard you can crush up nutmeg and then eat like 2 or 3 tablespoons of it and get really fucked up. Personally i rekon it would taste like shit but it sounds alot safer than inhaling keyboard cleaners...hahah


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 31, 2008)

just go to sleep..........................................................................


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 31, 2008)

bikeskill said:


> just go to sleep..........................................................................


hehe
or just go to a friends

a friend with weed
is a friend indeed


----------



## Hank (Dec 31, 2008)

No comment

-Hank.


----------

